# Can some one PHOTOSHOP this car for me



## Slabhurta (Feb 18, 2002)

Thanks in advance.... wanna see how it would look like a champange pearl.....


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)




----------



## Slabhurta (Feb 18, 2002)

nice...THATS exactly what i wanted to see....

Can you do Champange?

That brandywine looks killa.....may have to go that color...


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Slabhurta_@Apr 23 2006, 12:08 AM~5294969
> *nice...THATS exactly what i wanted to see....
> 
> Can you do Champange?
> ...


you know you got to stay dripping wet..

no champane for you!


----------



## Slabhurta (Feb 18, 2002)

LOL...you right ..

Shit that Wineberry/Barandywine color has done it for me, im dropping off my drop next week end to get sprayed...

How would i acheive that dark color like that Wineberry over gold? or silver?


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Slabhurta_@Apr 23 2006, 12:53 PM~5296816
> *LOL...you right ..
> 
> Shit that Wineberry/Barandywine color has done it for me, im dropping off my drop next week end to get sprayed...
> ...



brandywine over charcol base


----------



## SELF MADE (Jun 20, 2004)

looks good over fine gold base too, silver will make it too brite.

yo show bound, will the charcoal base allow the paint to pick up nice under direct light or is it quite subdued when compared to a silver or gold base ??

j.


----------



## Slabhurta (Feb 18, 2002)

Nice photoshop, my car almost looks exactly like the 2nd pic.


----------



## 3wheelKing (Aug 2, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## MR. BUICK (Jan 21, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Slabhurta_@Oct 2 2007, 11:57 PM~8921490
> *Nice photoshop, my car almost looks exactly like the 2nd pic.
> *


Post pix!


----------



## Supaf|y in the Ky (Jun 16, 2007)

x2


----------



## djbizz1 (Nov 26, 2005)

x3 :biggrin:


----------



## 83LINCOLN (Aug 6, 2007)

BRANDYWINE HOMEBOY :thumbsup:


----------



## MR. BUICK (Jan 21, 2006)

I think he quit LIL...


----------



## Supaf|y in the Ky (Jun 16, 2007)

:0


> _Originally posted by MR. BUICK_@Nov 2 2007, 03:58 PM~9141429
> *I think he quit LIL...
> *


 :0 :0


----------



## Slabhurta (Feb 18, 2002)

im still here


----------



## Supaf|y in the Ky (Jun 16, 2007)

O snap a ghost! :0 :0 

it looks good thou :biggrin:


----------



## 82 REGAL (Sep 29, 2001)

> _Originally posted by Slabhurta_@Feb 12 2008, 12:37 PM~9924457
> *
> 
> 
> ...


What exact paint did you end up using? Looks damn good! I like the depth in that dark color. That's exactly what I'm looking for.


----------



## 518 Swangin (Jul 30, 2007)

i see you reggie :biggrin:


----------



## Slabhurta (Feb 18, 2002)

used HOK Wildcherry over a medium silver base.


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)




----------

